# Knife laws in Northern Territory?



## abnrmal91 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just wondering what the knife laws are like in the Northern Territory. I was wanting to have a 4 inch fixed blade knife with me whilst I am camping in the bush, but I would also have the knife in by hiking pack whilst traveling around Darwin. I know the chance of being caught with it is slim but I want be on the safe side.


----------



## Radar (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't go flashing it around in public and you'll be fine.

Edit: On that note I had a 22cm bayonet stolen from my hiking pack in ali pring a few years back - went through my pack and only took the knife. You may need a bigger blade :lol:


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 27, 2012)

they're mandatory


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 27, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> they're mandatory


Haha I know. I am mainly wanting to have a knife incase I wake up with a croc in my tent lol (a knife isn't much but it's better then going fisty cuffs with a croc lol)


----------



## Gruni (Apr 27, 2012)

4 inches... THAT'S not a knife! THIS.... :lol: The one I take pigging is 5 1/2" and I have to admit something more along the lines of 7 or 8 would be better when I hit up on a bigger grunter but then again any croc that you survive long enough to find and use your knife on probably won't require anything bigger.


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 27, 2012)

Anywhere in Australia the knife laws allow for legitimate reasons to carry ; work , hunting , fishing , camping etc . Just NEVER say it is for protection .


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 27, 2012)

If you are flying up you may have a problem?


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 27, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> If you are flying up you may have a problem?



Not if its in the checked luggage


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 28, 2012)

Tsubakai said:


> Not if its in the checked luggage



Wondered about that. I like to take my stiletto switchblades with me when I travel, lucky I can throw them in a bag : )


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2012)

I ran into a couple of duck hunters coming back from Adelaide the other week who'd forgotten they had some pretty big blades strapped to them. They were glad I pointed it out cos they were standing in a Maccas line with a couple of cops about to walk through the door :lol:


----------



## Heelssss (Apr 28, 2012)

I bought a great blade when I went up to NT. just declare it when u leave the state. ( you could always say u use it to cut oranges  )


----------



## Batanga (Apr 28, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Wondered about that. I like to take my stiletto switchblades with me when I travel, lucky I can throw them in a bag : )


Probably not a good idea to admitting to owning a knife which is illegal in every state of Australia.....just a hint.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol, use your head! Camping with a utility knife you will be fine. Get caught in the city with a blade of any kind on your person that you can't explain you will get effed in the ay and you will deserve it. In the city unless it is in your travel pack don't carry it.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 28, 2012)

Yer the knife would definitely be in my travel pack when I wasn't camping. Carrying it around in the city would be stupid, unless I was going to play knifey spoony lol. 
I was trying to find the regulations with having fixed blades in checked luggage, I could only find what you aren't allowed in your carry on luggage. If I can I will take a knife from home, if not I will buy 1 up there then post it home before I leave.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 28, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Yer the knife would definitely be in my travel pack when I wasn't camping. Carrying it around in the city would be stupid, unless I was going to play knifey spoony lol.
> I was trying to find the regulations with having fixed blades in checked luggage, I could only find what you aren't allowed in your carry on luggage. If I can I will take a knife from home, if not I will buy 1 up there then post it home before I leave.



Aw, I see you've played knifey/spooney before! Well played abs, well played.


----------



## Echiopsis (Apr 28, 2012)

I always have a large, fixed blade sticker in my checked luggage when flying around for work. Never been an issue, its just cuttlery after all :lol:


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 28, 2012)

Batanga said:


> Probably not a good idea to admitting to owning a knife which is illegal in every state of Australia.....just a hint.



I'm pretty sure it is legal if you only use them to remove a persons sense of humour.....just a hint.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 28, 2012)

do they have any laws in the northern territory ?


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 28, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> do they have any laws in the northern territory ?



None that I have to abide by : )


----------



## longqi (Apr 28, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> None that I have to abide by : )



Gotta love that answer......


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 28, 2012)

Echiopsis said:


> I always have a large, fixed blade sticker in my checked luggage when flying around for work. Never been an issue, its just cuttlery after all :lol:



I want to take one of these, they are hardly cutlery lol.


----------

